# Hawaiian Milo Chalace



## Kalai (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is a nice Hawaiian Milo wood chalace I made, it is 13 inches tall and 5.75 inches in diameter. I like to make things that look hard to do, it makes me challange myself each time.
Aloha.

Kalai

[attachment=5083]
[attachment=5084]


----------



## davidgiul (May 2, 2012)

Kalai said:


> Hi everyone, this is a nice Hawaiian Milo wood chalace I made, it is 13 inches tall and 5.75 inches in diameter. I like to make things that look hard to do, it makes me challange myself each time.
> Aloha.
> 
> Kalai



That is wicked cool


----------



## txpaulie (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful turning, thanks for sharing!:nyam2:

p


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2012)

Oh yeah that's definitely out of the norm and as Dave says it's wicked cool. Love it. Beautiful wood too. I have a little Milo left but not with as much character.


----------



## TimR (May 2, 2012)

Very cool and I expect it was a challenge. Each of those passes to define the steps would be one opportunity after the next to go too far, too deep, wrong angle. The form follows exceptionally well ... I think you nailed what you were after. 
Sweet looking piece overall!


----------



## arkie (May 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2012)

Very nice wood and great craftmanship.


----------



## DKMD (May 2, 2012)

Neat stuff! The little bit of milo I've turned had nowhere near that much character… I may have to reconsider my position on milo!


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 2, 2012)

that is an excellent piece of turning. gotta say i love it.


----------



## Kalai (May 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the kind words, I am glad you all liked it. Milo is a fun wood to work with but as some of you know it does not all look like this, I like it when it does, thankfully I have a lot of nice Milo like this and I will be getting more Milo soon but I won't know what that looks like until I cut into it.:yes:
I will try to post some more pictures of my turnings soon, till then, aloha.

Kalai


----------

